# ScoTTish VAG Megameet, Sunday 13th September - Knockhill



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Scottish VAG are having another megameet at Knockhill. Anybody up for it????

Details (I've copied & pasted from their thread)

Sun September 13th 2009 kick off time 9.30am Finish @ 5pm (arriving from 9.00am)

Entry costs are still to be confirmed but Paid Members will receive at least discounted entry and we hope to negotiate this to be free. Details will follow in the next few weeks. Please see the top of the Forum Board on how to become a Paid Member in advance of this event to receive the discount on entry. 

Lots of activities going on during the day

Show n Shine

Will be Self judge interactive with the trophy sponsors. There will be 8 prizes handed out.

Best VW
Best Audi
Best Seat
Best Skoda
Best Classic (Aircooled)
Show n Grime
Best in Show

Also

Best Club display

If you are part of another club and would like to have your own club stand at this event then please get in touch. ASAP.

3 mins of fame

We will have a PA and a show off area. Inviting people to come up and talk a little about their cars. The person who gets the biggest cheer over the 1 hour that it will be on will get a SVAG goody bag.

VAGCOM

Got a VAG car from 1990 then you may want to have a diagnostic done on it to see if there are any fault codes on the ECU. Colin/Bruce will provide this service and will do this either before your RR run or after it. Or even if your not running it may be worth having it checked to see if there are any codes on it.

VAGCOM can also do the following:

Change alarm,
Central locking,
Settings on the mk4/5 platform
ie,
One touch locking/unlocking,
Two touch locking/unlocking (once for drivers door, twice for all doors & Boot)
Alarm beeps/chirps enabled or disabled
Indicator Flash enabled or disabled
Auto hijack (Safety feature - Locks all doors once over 10mph, unlocks once key is removed - Ideal for women drivers & kids who like to open doors while driving along the motorway)

Cost for VAGCOM is £5 with all monies going to club funds. Anyone wishing to get their car done should add their name to the list under VAGCOM. We will have a list of cars on the day. First come first served.

Barnetts VW Dundee

Will be on site with some VW Goodies and a couple of demo cars. Thinking of yopur next VW then have a chat with a rep on site. :rthumb:

Paid Membership for SVAG

Can be bought on the day. Loads of Paid Member discounts on the 2009/10 list now and lots of other benefits as well. Take advantage on the day and get the benefits of our Paid Members discount list until March 2010.

Merchandise

Tour T-Shirts
Basic T-Shirts
Ladies T-Shirts
Polo Shirts
Fleece
Hoodies
Jackets
Mugs
Stickers

Special prices on the day for all of the above  There may be more to add with a possiblity of some new lines. k:

Traders

We hope to get a few traders along to the event so that they can pedal their stuff. If you would like to trade at this event then please contact a member of the crew who will tell you whats going on.

Car Boot Sale

Free for everyone, An area will be set aside so that people can bring their unwanted stuff and turn it into cash on the day. Get diggin oot your stuff now and bring it on the day

Activities, Detailing Demo, Sound Off and Parallel Park comp

We hope to have a live detailing Demo from a SVAG representative. Waiting to finalise details.
A Sound Off will take place with prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd
A Parallel Park Comp will take place with prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd

All free to enter and mainly for fun.

Raffle
A charity raffle will take place for Rachael House (CHAS) in Kinross. This is our chosen charity for SVAG this year. If Feb is anything to go by then we hope to raise over £1000 again for this worthwhile cause. If you would like to donate anything to the raffle then please drop a Pm to a Crew member. Every little helps and is greatly recieved. :thumbs:

Speed Sunday
Why not get your car on the track and see what it is made off. Well its a speed Sunday event so a great chance to use Knockhill for what it was intended for. See details at knockhill to book your place on the day.

http://www.knockhill.com/events/speed-sunday-sept.php

Directions to event

Knockhill can be picked up on Sat Navs using the Postcode KY12 9TF

Here are details listed from their website

http://www.knockhill.com/directions.php

Website for more details

http://www.knockhill.com/index.php

So we really hope for the 400+ people again that turned up in February. There is not that many big VAG events in Scotland and this is a chance to come along and be part of one biggest that there may be this year. :thumbs:

There is catering and toilet facilities on site. 

If you are interested in coming along then please start adding your name to this thread

More to be confirmed over the next few weeks 

Just hope the weather is good 8)

Hev x

So who is going????
1) Hev & phope
2) Trev & TTlyn  
3) Wul


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

any idea when the prices be released for this?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Not sure yet....just checked the original thread and it says nowt about pricing (other than it is being negotiated). As soon as I know more, I'll post up 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

was talking to Dale from s/vag about this at the beginning of the month and was wanting us back this year as they said we had a great turn out and offered some great prizes up, so count us two in  are you in talks with Bruce lee from s/vag if so i will tell Dale you have it in hand i will post it up on the TTOC for you  
mind no cheap sausages for the BBQ on sunday  
cheers trev


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Short of going to France, I might be there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> was talking to Dale from s/vag about this at the beginning of the month and was wanting us back this year as they said we had a great turn out and offered some great prizes up, so count us two in  are you in talks with Bruce lee from s/vag if so i will tell Dale you have it in hand i will post it up on the TTOC for you
> mind no cheap sausages for the BBQ on sunday
> cheers trev


Hi trev - I've not spoken to Brue-Lee. I noticed the post on the Scottish VAG forum - I've not even posted anything on there yet. I'll let you take it over since you've been chatting to Dale 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > was talking to Dale from s/vag about this at the beginning of the month and was wanting us back this year as they said we had a great turn out and offered some great prizes up, so count us two in  are you in talks with Bruce lee from s/vag if so i will tell Dale you have it in hand i will post it up on the TTOC for you
> ...


 Na you go ahead Hev i've got this Laurancekirk meet to contend with :wink: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Hev,

Would like to attend, should be warmer than the last VAG meet at Knockhill [smiley=sick2.gif]

Unfortunately will be in France that weekend with the clanTT at their AGM 

Will have to wait until the next one in February

James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure what where if I'll be working yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like a great event but 317.5 miles there and then 317.5 miles back might mean its slightly out of reach, although I could be tempted when it gets closer if I have no other plans that weekend!

I'll keep an eye on the thread!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Sounds like a great event but 317.5 miles there and then 317.5 miles back might mean its slightly out of reach, although I could be tempted when it gets closer if I have no other plans that weekend!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the thread!


 it is a long trip but will be worth it  we made the main event this year with a 600 ml round trip but once you get into the cruise mode with the other members you just eat up the miles hope you can make it


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

trev said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great event but 317.5 miles there and then 317.5 miles back might mean its slightly out of reach, although I could be tempted when it gets closer if I have no other plans that weekend!
> ...


I will definately try to. I'm going to try and make as many as possible over the last part of the year regardless of location.

Looks good.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Scottish vag are asking for your generosity again this year for sponsorship of one of the trophies, so anyone up to do it again this year ? we have been asked to join in with the lost boys group stand (they are part of the VW group ) as part of the sponsorship i think we will get free entry into knockhill as last year,no waiting at the gates we get straight threw will try and keep the post up to date as soon as i get any news 

cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
I will definately try to. I'm going to try and make as many as possible over the last part of the year regardless of location.
Looks good.
[/quote]

have you been to knockhill before ? if you get a good day its brill  but watch out if its raining :lol: the touring cars round is here this month and that gets a great turn out


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I will definately try to. I'm going to try and make as many as possible over the last part of the year regardless of location.
Looks good.
[/quote]

have you been to knockhill before ? if you get a good day its brill  but watch out if its raining :lol: the touring cars round is here this month and that gets a great turn out[/quote]

No, not been before but watched them on the TV! Looks good.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev ~ no problem with the sponsorship, we are happy to chip in (last time it certainly saved waiting in that huge q to get in! :lol

VSPUS ~ it'd be brilliant to see you up!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers Hev  anyone else up for this event ?

*NAMES*
1) Hev & Phope
2) Trev & TTlyn
3) Wul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> anyone else up for this event ?


Can I decide last minute, Trev?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill go if im not workin :lol: wont kno till the friday before it tho :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else up for this event ?
> ...


Since it's you of course


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ill go if im not workin :lol: wont kno till the friday before it tho :?


No problem will add you name to the list


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > ill go if im not workin :lol: wont kno till the friday before it tho :?
> ...


Same sort of goes for us


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Thank you :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> cheers Hev  anyone else up for this event ?
> 
> *NAMES*
> 1) Hev & Phope
> ...


4) Williamc
5) A3DFU
6) dzTT
7) Wallsendmag


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

anyword about the prices for this thing yet?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> anyword about the prices for this thing yet?


Last year access into the event was free for the TTOC as we paid for a trophy in the best car, so this year we are going for the same  think we all chipped in a £5 each to cover the cost of the trophy ( well most of us did  ) + your car will be on the stand at the event so get polishing it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha tht sounds gd to me :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is there any room for me? if im not working id love to come........


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Count me in!

Look forward to meeting you all again! 

Alan W

NAMES
1) Hev & Phope
2) Trev & TTlyn
3) Wul
4) Williamc
5) A3DFU
6) dzTT
7) Wallsendmag
8) Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> is there any room for me? if im not working id love to come........


 Hi Kammy will add your name  mind its outside Aberdeen :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) A3DFU
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W 
(9) Kammy
anyone else up for it


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Anybody know how to type the number 8 and a bracket ) without getting this Smiley 8) as in the list above! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

trev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > is there any room for me? if im not working id love to come........
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:...... c`mon im going to italy next year!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Anybody know how to type the number 8 and a bracket ) without getting this Smiley 8) as in the list above! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


 8) tried to edit your post and it still comes up as 8) strange!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


hope you have a good time


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> NAMES
> (1) Hev & Phope
> (2) Trev & TTlyn
> (3) Wul
> ...


Depends on the weather. Knockhill isn't the best place to be when the sun ain't shining!

Jock
8)


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

trev said:


> 8) tried to edit your post and it still comes up as 8) strange!


Cheers Trev! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan W said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > (8) tried to edit your post and it still comes up as 8) strange!
> ...


 Sorted :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > NAMES
> ...


 come on get wrapped up you'll be fine anyway it will be scorching on the day :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am going to try for this one,,  . tho it is still a long time away so not going to comit ..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> i am going to try for this one,,  . tho it is still a long time away so not going to comit ..


 will add your name and you can let us know


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) A3DFU
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W 
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy
anyone else up for it


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Sunshine in Fife???!!!!

:lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> NAMES
> (1) Hev & Phope
> (2) Trev & TTlyn
> (3) Wul
> ...


thanks for that.  . i have ordered the "lang spoon " !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Trev, but I won't be able to make this now :?

I have just booked a flight to Berlin to see my sister and I will only be back late on 13th September. Have a good time all


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry Trev, but I won't be able to make this now :?
> 
> I have just booked a flight to Berlin to see my sister and I will only be back late on 13th September. Have a good time all


 No problem Dani  evelyn says cheers for the flowers & card x sorry she missed you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Trev, but I won't be able to make this now :?
> ...


yes, big shame Evelyn had to work, but there is always a next time


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

mmmm....I don't have a vag.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> mmmm....I don't have a vag.


*SO* get yourself along if your not on the golf course :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got an arrangement with a couple of the neighbours - i supply the cocktails on a Saturday, they sign me on to the golf on a Sunday. (although how they made it on Sunday was a mystery to me! :lol: - made a large jug with six shots each of vodka, bacardi, sambuca, martini, triple sec, peach schnapps and cranberry juice as a mixer :twisted: )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Got an arrangement with a couple of the neighbours - i supply the cocktails on a Saturday, they sign me on to the golf on a Sunday. (although how they made it on Sunday was a mystery to me! :lol: - made a large jug with six shots each of vodka, bacardi, sambuca, martini, triple sec, peach schnapps and cranberry juice as a mixer :twisted: )


   surprised they are still alive with that cocktail do you drink it or rub it on :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just inhale the fumes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Just inhale the fumes


I'd just need to look at it.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Best put clan mon down then


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Best put clan mon down then


 knew you would pop up sooner or later :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How come they sneak in at No.5 ???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How come they sneak in at No.5 ???


 :lol: cause Dani had to pull out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) Monthefish & clan :wink: 
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W 
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ps we should be fine for this now fingers crossed


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

how are they gonna kno whos part of the TTOC and who isnt when goin in?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ps we should be fine for this now fingers crossed


 great news


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> how are they gonna kno whos part of the TTOC and who isnt when goin in?


 we inform the scottish vag club, with the details who are going and we meet up around Dunfermline area or at our house and we give them a call when we are near to knockhill so we can get straight through with out sitting in a que


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

oooo no ques...i like the sound of that :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> oooo no ques...i like the sound of that :lol: :lol:


last year the que was tailed right back and we just drove up to the gates and got our stand  
are you putting your car in for the show and shine ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > how are they gonna kno whos part of the TTOC and who isnt when goin in?
> ...


 I didn't know this was a TTOC only thing,, is that why my name is off the list ????!!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i may be. it depends if i can get it painted before hand ( scratches around the rear wheel arch after attemptin to drift in the car park where there is some kamikaze trolleys :lol: :lol: ) is everyone else thts goin on the stand puttin theirs in for show and shine?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


 sorry mate my mistake your name should be up will add it on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) Monthefish & clan 
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W 
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i may be. it depends if i can get it painted before hand ( scratches around the rear wheel arch after attemptin to drift in the car park where there is some kamikaze trolleys :lol: :lol: ) is everyone else thts goin on the stand puttin theirs in for show and shine?


 kamikaze trolleys :roll: :wink: 
theres one for sure that i know of going in for it just waiting for him to confirm that he can make it,( he won it last time )


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Sounds like a great day Trev 

With excellent company


> NAMES
> (1) Hev & Phope
> (2) Trev & TTlyn
> (3) Wul
> ...


Should be warmer than February

I am sorry that we are unable to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Make sure you post some pictures 
Especially if we win the Show n Shine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

> kamikaze trolleys
> theres one for sure that i know of going in for it just waiting for him to confirm that he can make it,( he won it last time )


ahh thts ok thn i wont be the only one not entering it if i cnt get it painted in time thn. sounds like it will be a gd day anyway


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> how are they gonna kno whos part of the TTOC and who isnt when goin in?


Take your membership card :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

how long does it take for the membership card to come through? ive not joined yet but will b in the nxt few days wen i get paid again :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks  for that Trev,,  , again,, ! i dont thinki will be in for " shine 'n show " tho,,what after a drive throo from glasgow,,,, hope it is dry !!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> thanks for that Trev,,  , again,, ! i dont thinki will be in for " shine 'n show " tho,,what after a drive throo from glasgow,,,, hope it is dry !!!!


Should drop Monthefish a p/m and tag on with him for a mini cruise to knockhill


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> .
> Sounds like a great day Trev
> 
> With excellent company
> ...


got a good chance of getting something James ( the cold probably) :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Trev,

Judging by the weather outside at the moment you are right 

Hope it is sunnier in Fife.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Hoping to get along on the day..... Travelling down from Wick the day before for a couple of hours on the 'Legends Experience' at K'hill anyway, and staying locally overnight! Result!

Haven't met anyone from the forum yet, since getting my TT QS in June. Hope it works out.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

donss said:


> Hoping to get along on the day..... Travelling down from Wick the day before for a couple of hours on the 'Legends Experience' at K'hill anyway, and staying locally overnight! Result!
> 
> Haven't met anyone from the forum yet, since getting my TT QS in June. Hope it works out.


 great if you can make it, were are you staying? a couple of us might meet up with you the night before to break the ice over a few pints :wink: will add your name to the list cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hello Trev,
> 
> Judging by the weather outside at the moment you are right
> 
> Hope it is sunnier in Fife.


Hi James
its scorching here :roll: never rained here for at least.................... 5 mins :lol:
NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) Monthefish & clan
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy 
(11) Donss


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

here's an update for the event, speaking with Bruce for access to knockhill he is wanting club stands to be open earlier this year and is hoping to have us on site by 08:30 and open to the public by 09:30
"What we can offer the club stands is a chance to sponsor a trophy for £40 at the show and for that we will get 6 people in for free + the chance for 2 extra as traders on the day. So that would be up to 8 people for free getting in. We have got 5 trophies left to cover for the event and it will be on a first come first served basis. If more than 5 of the clubs want to sponsor a prize then we will get the same deal for your club and the £40 will go to Rachael House directly You will get promoted on the site, the program and get the chance to pick the best car in your catagory as well. also hand over the prize to the winner."
about the same as the one in Feb, 
cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> here's an update for the event, speaking with Bruce for access to knockhill he is wanting club stands to be open earlier this year and is hoping to have us on site by 08:30 and open to the public by 09:30
> "What we can offer the club stands is a chance to sponsor a trophy for £40 at the show and for that we will get 6 people in for free + the chance for 2 extra as traders on the day. So that would be up to 8 people for free getting in. We have got 5 trophies left to cover for the event and it will be on a first come first served basis. If more than 5 of the clubs want to sponsor a prize then we will get the same deal for your club and the £40 will go to Rachael House directly You will get promoted on the site, the program and get the chance to pick the best car in your catagory as well. also hand over the prize to the winner."
> about the same as the one in Feb,
> cheers trev


That may count us out , no chance of us being there by 0830


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

donss said:


> Hoping to get along on the day..... Travelling down from Wick the day before for a couple of hours on the 'Legends Experience' at K'hill anyway, and staying locally overnight! Result!
> 
> Haven't met anyone from the forum yet, since getting my TT QS in June. Hope it works out.


you can meet up with me if you like and we can travel down together 

hev.... what time you leaving laurenckirk? can we all travel together :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > here's an update for the event, speaking with Bruce for access to knockhill he is wanting club stands to be open earlier this year and is hoping to have us on site by 08:30 and open to the public by 09:30
> ...


 we will keep you a space on the stand you'll just have to skip the que when you get to knockhill


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

so is there any limit to ppl on the stand thn? or is it jst gettin in for free?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

same here?

what happens on the day? are we all meeting up?

who is on the stand?

cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guy's
All the members who have there name down will have a place on the TTOC stand, as we done at the beginning of the year we all put in £5 to cover the cost of the trophy and if the allocation of free tickets to us is over stepped we pitch in to cover there cost for that member, seems a fair way to cover it  but at the last one they let most of us in for free think there was over 12 cars if we can meet up at Kelty turn off (M90) Baxter's it's only a 5 min drive to knockhill

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) Monthefish & clan
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy 
(11) Donss


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thought I might clear this up a bit (hope I'm not stepping on toes).....I suspect like the meet at the beginning of the year....we won't have a physical stand as such. Last time we had an area allocated to us where we all parked. We didn't have a stand to 'man'. The cars were all parked together and trev and I had the TTOC feather banners to draw attention to us. I don't have a banner now - trev, did you bring yours back from the annual event?

I'm all for meeting at Kelty again.....what time? Remember it'll take us an hour and a half to get there....kammy, meet up at Laurencekirk no problem  ....probably gonna be an early start tho :?

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that about Junction 4?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> that about Junction 4?


That's the one.....Baxters have a place on the west side of the A90 there - easy place to park up and meet ...then scoot along to Knockhill 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good to me. take it this will be an early start thn?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

'fraid so  ....and I am no morning fairy!

Where are you coming from?....any mini cruises passing your way?

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

camelon, rite nxt to the falkirk wheel. but i may jst spend the nyt at mates in dunfermline if theres noone else goin from my side of knockhill


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kelty,,, J4 ,,, Baxters,,,, is that a food factory or what,,,and what time,,,,, also ,anybody else going from the Glasgow area..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> camelon, rite nxt to the falkirk wheel. but i may jst spend the nyt at mates in dunfermline if theres noone else goin from my side of knockhill


I know it well - lived in Falkirk for 12 years 

MonTheFish will be coming from Glasgow so will probably be able to make a small pitstop at the Wheel if he heads M80, M876 then across Kincardine Bridge.....although, he might pop along later since he'll have the little fishes in tow (could be a bit too early for them). Be good to see you at Kelty for a bigger cruise into Knockhill 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ahh so ur lucky and moved away then :lol:

ill probably just head through to kelty and meet up with u lot there since this will be my first time at one of these things


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol - okay doke.........ps, we don't bite!

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha good...thats what i was worrying about :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hahaha - we may not bite but a range of other catastrophes may befall you.......food poisoning from BBQ (well not by me but I'm sure it'll happen sometime), getting lost (ok I admit that one), witnessing the reincarnation of Robin Hood Men in Tights (now that is waaaay too scary to explain)....and that is just for starters!!! 

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what time Baxters ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

roddy said:


> what time Baxters ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :lol: Dunno :roll:

I'll aim to be there around 8am....unless anyone else has a better guess. If Scottish VAG want us there for 8.30am, I know we'll have a mini bleather first 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev, did you bring yours back from the annual event?
> Hev x


 Of course i did  after all the trouble Mr,Mr's wallsendmag went too to get them up here, never took this one out of the car should of told phope not to buy that much stuff at the event and you might of had room for it :wink:

what about the rock stars wallsendmag !!! trashing a room is not good enough, they had to flood a whole hotel :lol:

Baxters at 08:00  sure some of the vag lads will meet us there as well,


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: sounds interesting.

8ish sounds ok for me. ill take the next day off work so i can sleep then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> what about the rock stars wallsendmag !!! trashing a room is not good enough, they had to flood a whole hotel :lol:


lol - I forgot about that one.....HOW COULD I?????? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > what about the rock stars wallsendmag !!! trashing a room is not good enough, they had to flood a whole hotel :lol:
> ...


am not going to let him forget :wink: it was when we came back from the restaurant and saw the porters throwing the hall carpets out of the top floor landing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hehehe - did a search to try to explain the wet hotel reference and came up with this: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=68878&hilit=aviemore&start=270 ....brings back memories! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - loads of the pics have been dumped since but you can get a feel for it.

Wallsendmag will never be allowed to forget it!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: more water


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is anyone going on the track?

im thinking about it if it does not rain


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> is anyone going on the track?
> 
> im thinking about it if it does not rain


prob not then !!!. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> is anyone going on the track?
> 
> im thinking about it if it does not rain


You will love the track if you go on it - just be carefull when you leave the circuit though as you'll be wanting to drive like that all the way home! TT does feel quite soft though on the track in comparison to the roads. 
(remember to do a cool down lap before you come off track, don't put your handbrake on either till it's cooled down)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the advice.... cant wait 

mrs kammyTT will be coming along also but she wont be going on the track with me so ill have a spare seat :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys.just a little catch up.we,re meeting at 8 o,clock at baxters in kelty?????? thats good for me as i live in kelty  .i would invite you all for breakie but i only have a small pad and the missus will def still be in bed.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> hey guys.just a little catch up.we,re meeting at 8 o,clock at baxters in kelty?????? thats good for me as i live in kelty  .i would invite you all for breakie but i only have a small pad and the missus will def still be in bed.


 It's the best place to meet up as most of us will be heading up or down the m90  
( one of my mates come from Kelty Gordon McDougall, plasterer his wife has a mk2 TT)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> hey guys.just a little catch up.we,re meeting at 8 o,clock at baxters in kelty?????? thats good for me as i live in kelty  .i would invite you all for breakie but i only have a small pad and the missus will def still be in bed.


 8 O'CLOCK     GEEZ !!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: i really hope the rain has finished by then !!!! ( can it really rain for ever . ),,, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

It's the best place to meet up as most of us will be heading up or down the m90  
( one of my mates come from Kelty Gordon McDougall, plasterer his wife has a mk2 TT)[/quote]
yep, i know his laddie barry


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wt time it finish at? 
gotta get up early for a flight the nxt day at 6


----------



## brucelee (Feb 11, 2009)

Good support for the show guys - good on you

You will be able to get in from around 8.30am and we will need you all there at latest 9.30am.

Will make sure you get a great spot at the show for your continued support and hope the weather is kind to us.

Angel Tuning will be onsite if anyone wants a remap for £200 on the day.

http://www.angeltuning.co.uk/

Seat hopsitallity will be available onsite

Detailing demos during the day

+ lots more. Will also have a PA to walk around and speak with some of you about the club,the people and cars. So if you have a couple of people who want to step up then great we will get them over the PA

Thanks again

Bruce


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm up for this too Trev although I still need to check out how to become a 'paid member'. Is this of the TTOC or VAG??

It's definately a small world. I was at school with Gordon McDougalls son and I also ended upside down in a field with his daughter  Nothing rude you dirty minded people... we hit black ice just up the road from Baxters and were all over the place before finally coming to rest in beside the sheep!!

Cheers

Garvie

PS You can all help me gang up on Wul and tell him to get his cambelt changed ASAP!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Bruce
Got your p/m will give you a call tonight


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvoid said:


> I'm up for this too Trev although I still need to check out how to become a 'paid member'. Is this of the TTOC or VAG??
> 
> It's definately a small world. I was at school with Gordon McDougalls son and I also ended upside down in a field with his daughter  Nothing rude you dirty minded people... we hit black ice just up the road from Baxters and were all over the place before finally coming to rest in beside the sheep!!
> 
> ...


 sheep, young girl, upside down in a field !!!!! And you want us to think nothing happened 
wait till I see her dad 
will add your name to the list 
wul will get a discount at star when his membership comes through


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Q,,if i am coming north on M90 ,i turn right at Kelty and " Baxters " is aprox, 100 yds on the right hand side ... is this correct ??? ..


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Roddy,

If your coming north on M90 you turn left at Jn 4 and Baxters is immediately on your left hand side, you cannae miss it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Garvoid said:


> Roddy,
> 
> If your coming north on M90 you turn left at Jn 4 and Baxters is immediately on your left hand side, you cannae miss it.


thanks mate,,i have been looking at it on google maps and that is what they say,,,is it a farm or what ?????????


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Roddy, would you not be easier coming over Kincardine Bridge if your coming from Glasgow? You would then take the wee 'Forrestmill' road, thru Saline and Steelend and this then takes you right past Knockhill. The Forrestmill road is a cracking road for a blast if it's quiet, but beware some of the pot holes and horse riders!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Garvoid said:


> Roddy, would you not be easier coming over Kincardine Bridge if your coming from Glasgow? You would then take the wee 'Forrestmill' road, thru Saline and Steelend and this then takes you right past Knockhill. The Forrestmill road is a cracking road for a blast if it's quiet, but beware some of the pot holes and horse riders!!


maybe / poss / prob.,, i was saying coming up the M90 just as a means of getting my bearings, but i fancy meeting up with the others first and need to know where / what this baxters is ,,, ??? :? :? :? then i can work out the best route...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> Garvoid said:
> 
> 
> > Roddy, would you not be easier coming over Kincardine Bridge if your coming from Glasgow? You would then take the wee 'Forrestmill' road, thru Saline and Steelend and this then takes you right past Knockhill. The Forrestmill road is a cracking road for a blast if it's quiet, but beware some of the pot holes and horse riders!!
> ...


 it was like a snack bar, but baxter soups took it over so its a coffee/ soup shop thing and expensive :wink: 
just take j4 Kelty turn off and its on your left cant miss it you'll see a load of TTs sitting waiting for you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

NAMES
(1) Hev & Phope
(2) Trev & TTlyn
(3) Wul
(4) Williamc
(5) Monthefish & clan
(6) dzTT
(7) Wallsendmag
(8) Alan W
(9) Kammy
(10) Roddy 
(11) Donss
(12) Garvoid


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Garvoid said:
> ...


right thanks mate ,,,that seems q clear.. looking forward to this meet,,,,. and praying fora dry day...( surely one dry day in 4 weeks is not too much to ask !!!! )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: mind its knockhill we are going to might have snow up there next week


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvoid said:


> PS You can all help me gang up on Wul and tell him to get his cambelt changed ASAP!!


 hey ya clown you dinae half go on, your worse than the missus.its nice youv got permision to go out that day tho,you better be back home in time to burp the baba [smiley=baby.gif] if your staying over in kelty the nyt before gie,s a buzz n we,ll get out fir a beer :-*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> :lol: mind its knockhill we are going to might have snow up there next week


chains ???? !!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im still up for this, ive told my work so shouldnt be a problem...... looking forward to the track


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys could you p/m your names to me, need them for the tickets for entry into knockhill (just the drivers) 
passengers are having to pay  its £10 on the day or if you go online at knockhill and pre book you pay £8 
so if you can get your name to me as soon as possible am meeting up with colin to pay him this week for the trophy (show & shine again  ) and he will get the tickets to me as soon as 
cheers trev


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the knockhill site does not mention anything about the svag meet, just the speed sunday??

anyway looking forward to this and might even give the TT a wash 

hev.... what time you and peter heading off at?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> hev.... what time you and peter heading off at?


Probably aiming to leave Laurencekirk around 6.30am/6.45am  [smiley=bigcry.gif]. If you go along the High Street from the north, turn right at the church-type building just before the Co-op - you'll find a big car park there.....we can meet you there if you like 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds like a plan to me 

cant wait


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is it everytime there is a TT event I always seem to be working that feckin weekend, this is the 4th event I have missed this year so still have not been to any TT events yet :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Saffy said:


> Why is it everytime there is a TT event I always seem to be working that feckin weekend, this is the 4th event I have missed this year so still have not been to any TT events yet :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


send me your dates you are off work and we will work the events around that  or phone in sick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Saffy said:


> Why is it everytime there is a TT event I always seem to be working that feckin weekend, this is the 4th event I have missed this year so still have not been to any TT events yet :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


i know what you mean, ive tried to organise an event in aberdeen but my work started to get busy and i cant turn down the overtime.

then the others that were going were offshore or on hols!

just one of these things i suppose, ive now moved into my parents to save for as house and any meets that i can attewnd i will!

im hoping to go to a meet south of the border at the end of the month as i have a week off


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

week end forecast is GOOD !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

0500 start Vals not a happy bunny [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> 0500 start Vals not a happy bunny [smiley=bigcry.gif]


We are not far behind - you have our sympathy!  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev it makes up for the last meet you never left the house


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev it makes up for the last meet you never left the house


lol - point taken  

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Wallsendmag will get a lie in when we have a BBQ at their bit lol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im gonna meet up with hev on sunday morning so that i know where im going :roll:

should be a good day, what sort of trade stalls will be attending? i was hoping to get some new spacers


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hopefully the sun will stay out for it   ill try not to get burnt this time like i did at the superbikes :lol: :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Trev, what time are you leaving, I've got a pass for Sunday so can meet up at yours or mine.

ps I've even rejoined the ttoc!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

freegeek said:


> Trev, what time are you leaving, I've got a pass for Sunday so can meet up at yours or mine.
> 
> ps I've even rejoined the ttoc!


If I don't get your pack posted I'll bring it with me. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> Trev, what time are you leaving, I've got a pass for Sunday so can meet up at yours or mine.
> 
> ps I've even rejoined the ttoc!


morning Jim
We are meeting up at kelty for 08:00 so 10 min will see us up there how about 07:50 at my bit then straight up the M90 to Kelty Cheers trev


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

trev said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Trev, what time are you leaving, I've got a pass for Sunday so can meet up at yours or mine.
> ...


OK, see you then.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this and the good weather of the next few days looks like it might just hold on for Sunday! 

Here's hoping! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Looking forward to this and the good weather of the next few days looks like it might just hold on for Sunday!
> 
> Here's hoping! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


 It;s going to be a cracker of a day  fingers crossed


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

trev said:


> It;s going to be a cracker of a day  fingers crossed


I'm going to hold you to that Trev! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If it's not I'll buy what's left of the liquid leather your selling :wink:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

trev said:


> If it's not I'll buy what's left of the liquid leather your selling :wink:


 :lol: Not sure if there's any left Trev. I was only the middleman and didn't have the Gliptone.

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Alan W said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not I'll buy what's left of the liquid leather your selling :wink:
> ...


  kind of glad of that


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL !!! (bbc ) good weather for sunday !!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

tht means its gonna rain now :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I heard it will rain at Knockhill on Sunday...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I heard it will rain at Knockhill on Sunday...


liar liar, pants on fire!!! 

Hev x
<fingers crossed>....knowing my luck, it will snow!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I can remember going to Scotland once and it didn't rain

It did snow though :lol: :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Trev, what time are you leaving, I've got a pass for Sunday so can meet up at yours or mine.
> ...


Great, thanks, and just noticed you have a 3.2, you could be the first to try out the liquidTT V6.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


he'll bugger off with it Jim :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not that fussed on mods to be honest :?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Better late than never


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Andy, I have been on the continent and out of touch with the outside world for a few weeks.

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


yahoo was getting worried about you, trotting all over the world :lol: leaving here at 07:45 for Kelty


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?
> ...


In the unlikely event that we are running early we'll meet up at yours.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


Is there an 0745 on a Sunday???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jock said:
> ...


 :lol: mind and chap the door hard, did you see yellow today and let you know what you've to take back home with you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

yahoo was getting worried about you, trotting all over the world :lol: leaving here at 07:45 for Kelty[/quote]
In the unlikely event that we are running early we'll meet up at yours.[/quote]

Is there an 0745 on a Sunday???

[/quote]

:lol: think so will soon find out


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Who are you again? :-* 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in Trev. What time are you leaving for Knockhill?
> ...


Bloody cheek, how could you forget moi???

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Not that fussed on mods to be honest :?


If you're only going to do one mod to a TT then it needs to Liquid! :lol:

A superb piece of technology and very, very useful with the ability to read/reset fault codes, reset throttle position etc etc. I could go on extolling the virtues of Liquid but just let Jim show you on Sunday. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Alan W said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Not that fussed on mods to be honest :?
> ...


I already have Vagcom :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

His throttle position is the last thing he needs to worry about - you actually need to push it down to worry about that!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

can u get food from this baxters place btw? or am i better waitin till i get in to knockhill?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i may not be going, will find out tomorrow so will let trev know


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> His throttle position is the last thing he needs to worry about - you actually need to push it down to worry about that!


I never use the throttle just that little stalk on the left :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i may not be going, will find out tomorrow so will let trev know


 Hi kammy could you let me know as soon as for we can give a passenger your ticket


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

will do trev, if i can make it ill have a friend in a ford focus.... what will he do on the day?

can he be near us etc? ill find out tomorrow morning.

cant wait till i start my new job in africa soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> will do trev, if i can make it ill have a friend in a ford focus.... what will he do on the day?
> 
> can he be near us etc? ill find out tomorrow morning.
> 
> cant wait till i start my new job in africa soon


will see Bruce on sunday and see if he can come in with us

Africa  not bad for some


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

have you ever been to african trev? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> have you ever been to africa trev? :roll: :roll:


I have and it was quite scary with all the animals ,the gift shop had some great stuff in though unlike the rest of Disney. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

typo andy :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> have you ever been to african trev? :roll: :roll:


nope, but a few of my mates work out there as instructors and they seem to think its ok


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where are they based trev?

im excited and at the same time im shitting myself :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> where are they based trev?
> 
> im excited and at the same time im shitting myself :roll:


western cape i think they call it, been out there for 2 years


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im going to be out out in ghana which is meant to be ok.

when i land i have to stay in a hotel as its a 4 hour drive to the base and apparently you cant drive at night


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good luck hope you enjoy it


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

f*ck me Kammy, you can't even drive a few hours to a racetrack or a meet never mind organise a 4 hour drive in a foreign country! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a spare Tom Tom with maps of Ghana ?? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

kammy ~ you heading down or not?....do I need to wait?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Car is washed and nuts are checked :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> kammy ~ you heading down or not?....do I need to wait?
> 
> Hev x


 he might be in Africa by now


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > kammy ~ you heading down or not?....do I need to wait?
> ...


has he nicked HevNav????!

Hev x

<phope out washin' just now >


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Been out since 08;00 this morning giving it a wee clean as well,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Been out since 08;00 this morning giving it a wee clean as well,


THIS MORNING?!!!!!!!  
Don't expect the same from us.......I had the car at work today and we are heading out to dinner in 10 mins...if it ain't finished, tough! 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice where is Mr Hope taking you  just waiting for evie to get home from her work to make ma tea :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant make it sorry


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i cant make it sorry


Kammy what are you like :wink: well i hope you make it to Africa ok


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

See you at yours at 7.45 Trev.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> See you at yours at 7.45 Trev.


 ok Jim will be waiting 

jim is their anything on vagcom that can give you the radio codes ? lost the code for mine and Audi want £26


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i cant make it sorry


thats a shame


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Not exactly a surprise though is it? :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

(EDIT ) off :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks
not long home,and would like to thank everyone who attended the knockhill event  (the weather made the event even better) and a special thanks to the new members who took the effort to get to knockhill for 08:00 and hope to see you all at the next event (it's in the pipe line so keep a look out at the events section  .)
big news for the guys that had to leave early we Won the *BEST CLUB STAND* all down to you guys for getting your cars in pristine condition for the show and hope we raised more cash for the charity than last year 
will post up some pic's later tonight cheers guys & well done


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats great news trev. It was quite a turnout and a lovely day weather wise for once. Looking forward to everyones pictures


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Try these for starters:



















Who would have believed it, a whole day at Knockhill and it didn't rain once!! It was great to meet so many new faces.

C'mon Trev, let's see a pic of the trophy.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

still to polish it its all Hev's finger prints :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

best club stand wehey happy dayz  some seriousiy nice cars there today.it was apleasure meeting you guys and putting names to faces,cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> best club stand wehey happy dayz  some seriousiy nice cars there today.it was apleasure meeting you guys and putting names to faces,cheers


 hope to see you at some more events mate


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > best club stand wehey happy dayz  some seriousiy nice cars there today.it was apleasure meeting you guys and putting names to faces,cheers
> ...


depending on work mate,should make a good few tho


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

.... and from the poor end!










8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We got home not too long ago.....a huge thank you to everybody who made it! (and the total dedication of Mr & Mrs Wallsendmag for making an even earlier start than us!). As usual had a great time with everybody and the weather held up brilliantly too 8)

Now for the pics:

I love this...









tee hee...









an S4 with 'L' plates 









I love this sense of humour :lol: 









TTOC cards get everywhere.....including the rep's car!









an impressive line-up!









impressive bums!









urmmmm...guys, what ARE you doing?!









track action....well lack of :lol: 









nuff said  









here's you looking at me!









urmmm trev, feeling a bit fresh down there?









The Best Club Stand 8) 









[smiley=drummer.gif] 









strike a pose :-* 









strike another pose  









more track action....I loved the wee brown jobbie :lol: 

































Brill day out guys - had a blast 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to see the regulars again and to meet some new faces. The award was the icing on the cake. Came home via the A68/A697 won't be doing that again. :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the award guys!  And we did it without Kammy! :lol:

Had a great day and the weather must be a first for Knockhill - warm, sunny, and NO wind, in September! 

Thanks to Jim for the latest Liquid update! 

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a couple iv'e downloaded so far


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

nice to meet all and finally get to put faces to names haha, dont kno about anyone else but i managed to get a bit of a tan today...thts gotta be a first in fife :lol:

heres some pics:


























hopefully meet u all again sometime

Dz :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

there was one guy who wasn't best pleased about us winning the award....









took us ages to pull trev out of there.

TT heaven









The bumb shot









2 for a pound


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Came home via the A68/A697 won't be doing that again. :lol:


Why, I like that route?

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Came home via the A68/A697 won't be doing that again. :lol:
> ...


Too many restrictions and more speed cameras than the A1


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Reatrictions???

Anyway, you shouldn't be speeding on the public highway!!!

:lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

)[/quote]
Too many reatrictions and more speed cameras than the A1 [/quote]

Reatrictions???

Anyway, you shouldn't be speeding on the public highway!!!

:lol:[/quote]
speeding on a public highway.hope spandex dont get to know :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wasn't speeding its just annoying with all the 30 limits. :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

picture of half the carpark today


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev how did u get away up there    :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev how did u get away up there    :lol:


 :lol: had a buzz around when you lot were in having burgers at lunch time :wink: ( it's off the vag forum mate)
Davey said there was a chopper buzzing around


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a great day at Knockhill ,,,   ,,,, some great cars, some great track action and ( ellen says !! ) some great people !!!    ,,,good to put faces to the names,,,,and BIG thanks to " Trev " for the organisation and to all for making us so welcome ...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> a great day at Knockhill ,,,   ,,,, some great cars, some great track action and ( ellen says !! ) some great people !!!    ,,,good to put faces to the names,,,,and BIG thanks to " Trev " for the organisation and to all for making us so welcome ...


roddy turned his day at knockhill into a mini tour of fife and the surrounding area,s.nice to see you tho when you got there mate


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Agree it was a good day out and great to put a few faces to the names. Will definitely make an effort to attend some future meets.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cheers "wul " good to meet you and yer buddy,,, didnt get down to see you after the meet as got the wind up a bit after being followed from near the circuit down to kelty by " one of her majs finest "    , and just decided to head onto the motorway ,, and then we headed down to edinburgh for a wee bite and a bear in the grass market before hedin home great day tho... and .. ps enjoy egypt,,, see you at next one,,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

does anybody know who got best car,,, was it Y9WTT ( or was it me ? !!!!!!     . )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> does anybody know who got best car,,, was it Y9WTT ( or was it me ? !!!!!!     . )


It was some dodgy looking A3 for the best Audi.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hard luck to Steve first time he has never won best of show at a event never mind always the show Steve


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

> and then we headed down to edinburgh for a wee bite and a bear in the grass market


Roddy, who was doing the biting, you or the bear???


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Garvoid said:


> > and then we headed down to edinburgh for a wee bite and a bear in the grass market
> 
> 
> Roddy, who was doing the biting, you or the bear???


HEY thats no way to talk about Ellen !!!!!    ..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > does anybody know who got best car,,, was it Y9WTT ( or was it me ? !!!!!!     . )
> ...


must have been that black one,,,yes a very nice car , but totally standard, not much in the way of individuality or self expresion,,, Steves roadster ( y9wtt ) for me every time...


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

No, it was a blue one but I agree the low TT roadster was, by far, the best car.

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> No, it was a blue one but I agree the low TT roadster was, by far, the best car.
> 
> 8)


yip it was the blue one lowered to the arches never saw the engine bay so cant say what he had done under the bonnet, 
looking at the other clubs forums not a lot of pictures of our stand  wonder why ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> looking at the other clubs forums not a lot of pictures of our stand  wonder why ?


They don't want associated with the "oldies" at their car show? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the other clubs forums not a lot of pictures of our stand  wonder why ?
> ...


But you weren't there with your pipeandslippermobile :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is a p/m from Bruce at Scottish vag

Thx to everyone that was on club stands at the MM
Sent at: Mon Sep 14, 2009 12:20 pm
From: Brucelee
To: cat1.4 dubbed_up_daz buster.g40 Bluloop koosh 02cab Eck Trev T4 VIRGIN Dempseyibiza baz24 Crew 
Guys n Girls

A quick thank you to everyone that came yesterday that were representing all the club stands

Can you please let your fellow stand peeps know that we really appreicated the support and we hope you had a great day.

Well done on the TToC for winning best club stand

Thanks again and we are already planning more events for 2010.

See you there

Thx

Crew
VAGCOM, VAGTACHO & VAG Commander PM for details

Brucelee
SVAG Crew

Posts: 4971
Joined: Mon Mar 14, 2005 7:10 am
Location: Laurencekirk
Top


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the other clubs forums not a lot of pictures of our stand  wonder why ?
> ...


na ,,nothing to do with anything like that..   . i think it is just pure JEALOUSY !!!!..


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Was a good day, couldnt believe how nice the weather was. Was nice to meet a few of you guys, never realised you guys were going to be there  or would have put my name down for the stand. Ended up parking next tou yous after the sound off. Will forget your names no doubt but will try to get along to some of the TT meets in the future


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Adam
Hope to see you at the next meeting  will p/m you when the next one comes round  trying to get a monthly meet up and running in a different areas each month so it keeps the traveling for members down 
Cheers trev


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi Adam
> a different areas each month so it keeps the traveling for members down
> Cheers trev


Need to get one in the Lanarkshire area again - Monthefish is fed up of all the travelling he has to do - plus I could make an appearance and show Andy the exhausts from my "barge"!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

jock said:


> No, it was a blue one but I agree the low TT roadster was, by far, the best car.
> 
> 8)


Cheers Jock,

I know whats what, thats the main thing. If you need a svag sticker to win a trophy so be it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > No, it was a blue one but I agree the low TT roadster was, by far, the best car.
> ...


You should know by now that you need a TTOC badge to win :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Damm I did have the chance to buy 1 on the day aswell :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Damm I did have the chance to buy 1 on the day aswell :lol:


 TTOC stickers never worked for me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Damm I did have the chance to buy 1 on the day aswell :lol:
> ...


You won didn't you :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


No *We* all won :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" no we ALL won " ,,,,, thank you !!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> " no we ALL won " ,,,,, thank you !!


 your wellcome Roddy


----------

